
Skydeck Goes Social And Releases APIs - terpua
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/06/02/skydeck-goes-social-and-releases-apis-700-invites/
======
redorb
Xobni for the phone; Its like saying the "Youtube of documents" (Scribd) ...
if your company is every quoted by someone else in the first position,
Congratulations you've probably made it.

